# Ppq



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just wondering what the word is on the PPQ. Either I messed something up trying to do a search or they have not been talked about very much. Just looking for info.

Thanks Boo


----------



## Becker72 (Oct 16, 2010)

The ppq is not out yet is it?


----------



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not sure if its out yet. That is some of the info I am looking for. I can not find a release date anywhere. Now if you go on the Walther web site they advertise them with a price but don't say if they are available. I have not read about anyone having one yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, not out yet...


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I read the new PPQ is hitting the dealer's shelfs. Any one have it yet? Was wondering how much better it is than the P99? Also does it use p99 mags?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a review on the Walther forum.


----------



## cloner69 (May 21, 2011)

just put 150 rounds through my ppq 40 cal. today, took myguys at the gun shop three weeks to find me one. feels great in the hand,ligther than the taurus pt 24/7 that i sold so i could trade up. trigger is crisp,and light, double tapped on accident a couple of times, have to get used to the lighter trigger pull. the three back straps are nice, sometimes a full mag has to be put in with a solid push, only had a few rounds not cycle right when releaseing the slide on a new full mag.( may have to break it in more) very accurite, first 8 shots in the X circle at 15 feet, great in the 9 circle at 30 feet, and i'm not the best shot.there's different design on the shell deflector from the pk 380, already taking paint in that area. over all it is a great step up for me from the taurus, have the p22, and the pk 380. never shot the p99s, so i can't compare the two. i like it.....


----------



## MAWGAC (Mar 14, 2012)

I got mine recently and have only put about 50 rounds through it, but it is a phenominal handgun. The trigger is the best I have felt on ANY handgun.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonderful pistol, one of my favorites.
J


----------

